# Hi from Canada



## KGDJ (Jun 2, 2011)

Long time lurker, just signed up. I work as both a lighting director for a medium sized production company and run my own mobile DJ and lighting company on the side. I'm looking forward to what I can tap into here, it looks like a good community. Since my background is more on the DJ and small band side of things, I'm interested in learning more about fixture positioning and focus techniques to improve my shows.

Equipment I use on a regular basis: Elation Magic 260 board, LightJockey, MAC 500E's, Roboscan 918s, PAL1200's, COLORado I and II's (tour), and the usual assortment of pars, lekos, dimmers, and the like. Also have a couple of Leprecon consoles but since I'm mostly on the LEDs now, they don't come out of hiding very often 

Small selection of recent photos:


----------



## LXPlot (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome to ControlBooth!

And thank you for the pictures, you have made a high school kid very happy at the moment.


----------



## KGDJ (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha, no worries. I could post photos all day long...I never go anywhere without my crappy little point-and-shoot.

I have some videos here too:
YouTube - ‪Audiophilea's Channel‬&rlm;


----------



## Kelite (Jun 2, 2011)

KGDJ said:


> I'm interested in learning more about fixture positioning and focus techniques to improve my shows.


 


Good day KGDJ and yes, welcome to the ControlBooth forum. Our regular members cover a wide range of disciplines and can certainly assist you in your query for live event and lighting related subjects. Please share your experiences and photos when the opportunities present themselves.

All our best wishes and welcome-


----------



## KGDJ (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks! I'm also in the process of learning the shop's Maxxyz controller...that thing is a beast. Can't wait until I actually know it well enough to take on a show.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Jun 3, 2011)

welcome from another canku and GO VAN GO !


----------



## KGDJ (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll say "go canucks" for now, but I'm a transplaned Edmontonian. Oilers all the way


----------



## coldnorth57 (Jun 4, 2011)

I am originally form northern Alberta, Peace River, go oilers LOL!


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey from the other side of the country!

I haven't been out to BC for quite a few years (I have some family out there).

Anyways welcome to Controlbooth, im sure you'll find lots of neat info, and quite possibly contribute some yourself.

Cheers!


----------

